# Prayers for Chickengirl.



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Three major health problems all unrelated. Could use some major prayers tonight. Never have asked for anything before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

you got it Joe.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Will keep her*

There God bless


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Prayers sent May God bless her


Sent from my iPhll


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent .


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Prayers sent 2Cool brother!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pray. for healing and pain to go away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Done. Hope all is well very soon.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer for healing. God Bless.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

If you saw me working the Houston fishing show alone that is the first sign all is not well with her Health. We are a team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent for both of you.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

We just said the prayer together here.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

As I lay by her side. tonight, today has been a day of sleep for her from 9am to 4pm. I was so grateful she got to rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers up bro!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

For Joe and his beloved wife..........................

Think, o God, of our friend who is ill, whom we now commend to Your compassionate regard.

Comfort her upon her sickbed, and ease her suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the Lord, if it be His will.

We therefore pray that You bless our friend with Your loving care, renew her strength, and heal what ails her in Your loving name.

Thank You, Lord. Amen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers up Joe. Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

We all live like we are 10 foot tall and bullet proof. But this evening knocked to my knees on the behalf of my wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

So sorry to hear. Prayers up for both of you.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent Joe

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

Praying for a quick recovery. Best wishes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heaviest prayers I can offer going up for your Lady, CB...

and I'll throw in a few extry for YOU.. Been there ...done that...with my Lady...Scary


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Gods speed. Prayers for both of you. Yall are great folks.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Praying for you both Joe. Peace and healing for chicken girl.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for her and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Dang Joe, sorry to hear this. I hope all works out, and a speedy recovery...


On that East 5...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers sent for Chickengirl.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Prayer's Sent


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Joe our prayers are with you both. If you need anything don't hesitate to ask. God Bless both of you.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up CB.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Almighty Lord please watch over her.
Ken


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Prayers.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent. Really hope she gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers sent for your wife and you CB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

thoughts and prayers from my wifes 'Sugarland rehab hospital room where .shes recovering from back surgery...been a rough 7 days there talking release tue..


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Have Faith..prayer sent Joe.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Done. Hope she's her old self soon.

TH


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Good thoughts and prayers headed your way. I hope she feels better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers for all concerned. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent .


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Prayers said.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Prayers for healing and peace sent your way.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers being said.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Done.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we pray you will heal Joe's wife and bring her back to full recovery. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bonito said:


> Father, we pray you will heal Joe's wife and bring her back to full recovery. In Jesus' name we pray.


X2

Thoughts and prayers for your wife and her family.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

done


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Prayers on the way up for your wife and for you as I can tell you are really worried. 


ToolMan


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Prayers


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Done. Prayers...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Prayers sent. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

On the way


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Prayers up.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for chickengirl's recovery


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Much better day today for her. Prayers are working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

May this Easter the rise of Jesus Christ will bring a miracle to your wife and she will get better.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayer sent up!


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm praying Chickengirl's pain will go away and she'll be healed. And to give you both strength and peace during this difficult time. God Bless!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thank you again. Seeing the one you Love hurt so much you wish it was you instead. The situation is so volatile. Periods of time everything is fine and then a major setback. One day at time. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers.


----------



## d4tsey (Jun 28, 2010)

stay strong ..prayers sent!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

For where two or three are gathered together in MY name, there am I in the midst of them. Matthew 18:20


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Joe, it wouldn't matter if you had asked for prayer 100 times before, we will gladly petition our Father in Heaven. Prayers sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hoping and praying that she gets better every day, and that the 2 of you will be able to enjoy Easter together.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Prayer sent


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

done


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

My Prayers for chickengirl's recovery


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*prayers*

PRAYERS sent from Ftworth to you and chicken girl...................


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Your wife is a part of you brother. That's what our God says. Praying for your lovely bride. Really sorry for your situation but we are trusting in Jesus Christ to do a miracle.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Hang in there. You both are in our prayers.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

2cool prayers work. She has had the best 2 days in the last 4 months. Thank You! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great news! Prayers will continue.

TH


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

done


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes...Prayers, for the Chicken Misses.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Hope all is well, Joe. You and your wife only deserve the best of everything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

God Bless


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Better days to come CB!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that your better half is having difficulties Joe! I'll say a prayer for her continued improvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Prayers!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers for both of y'all headed that way.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers up


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Prayers sent Joe. keep us posted.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Praying for her healing.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I am a little late but prayers sent. Joe let me know if I can help.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad that things are going well, and prayers that improvement continues.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm late to the prayer party, but sending one up for yall!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

prayers sent.
Be Strong.
B.D


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

More prayers sent Joe.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## trouthooker (Sep 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Sending prayers your way. Don't ever hesitate to ask.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up. God Bless


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

prayers sent!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent, Joe. I hope she feels better soon.


----------

